# Finding an apartment in Seville



## lowblo (Oct 24, 2010)

My partner and I are emigrating to Seville in mid-May 2011. We will be in Seville for three weeks in January to find an apartment and sign our lease. We will start paying for the apartment immediately, even though we won’t be there for a few months. We need the signed lease to be able to present to the Spanish Consulate in Los Angeles to appy for our residency visa for retirement. I’ve been sending letters (in Spanish) to a number of the inmobiliaria in Seville, assuming that it would be possible to arrange for an individual to show us apartments that roughly met the requirements that we sought. Thus far, however, I’ve received no responses. I’m wondering if I am either not contacting the right types of entities or if I am expecting a service that isn’t usually provided. Can anyone help provide me with guidance as to what, if anything, I can be doing right now to arrange for appointments when we arrive in January? I realize that it would be difficult to expect to get a specific apartment right now, since we aren’t going to be there for 3 weeks, but I had thought that I would have at least received some type of response indicating that Person X would be very willing to assist us. Thanks much for the assistance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lowblo said:


> My partner and I are emigrating to Seville in mid-May 2011. We will be in Seville for three weeks in January to find an apartment and sign our lease. We will start paying for the apartment immediately, even though we won’t be there for a few months. We need the signed lease to be able to present to the Spanish Consulate in Los Angeles to appy for our residency visa for retirement. I’ve been sending letters (in Spanish) to a number of the inmobiliaria in Seville, assuming that it would be possible to arrange for an individual to show us apartments that roughly met the requirements that we sought. Thus far, however, I’ve received no responses. I’m wondering if I am either not contacting the right types of entities or if I am expecting a service that isn’t usually provided. Can anyone help provide me with guidance as to what, if anything, I can be doing right now to arrange for appointments when we arrive in January? I realize that it would be difficult to expect to get a specific apartment right now, since we aren’t going to be there for 3 weeks, but I had thought that I would have at least received some type of response indicating that Person X would be very willing to assist us. Thanks much for the assistance.



I think that sadly its how the agents are in Spain, they never seem to respond! The best thing is simply to e-mail your requirements (e-mail and internet conversations will confirm that the agent is still trading), tell them that you'll be along on "whatever date" and show up!! Its possible that you're looking quite along time ahead with promises they hear alot of the time and agents generally take things more seriously when someone is infront of them and wanting to rent immediately. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lowblo said:


> My partner and I are emigrating to Seville in mid-May 2011. We will be in Seville for three weeks in January to find an apartment and sign our lease. We will start paying for the apartment immediately, even though we won’t be there for a few months. We need the signed lease to be able to present to the Spanish Consulate in Los Angeles to appy for our residency visa for retirement. I’ve been sending letters (in Spanish) to a number of the inmobiliaria in Seville, assuming that it would be possible to arrange for an individual to show us apartments that roughly met the requirements that we sought. Thus far, however, I’ve received no responses. I’m wondering if I am either not contacting the right types of entities or if I am expecting a service that isn’t usually provided. Can anyone help provide me with guidance as to what, if anything, I can be doing right now to arrange for appointments when we arrive in January? I realize that it would be difficult to expect to get a specific apartment right now, since we aren’t going to be there for 3 weeks, but I had thought that I would have at least received some type of response indicating that Person X would be very willing to assist us. Thanks much for the assistance.


I would phone them and explain why you need a response urgently. As Jo said, they are notoriously bad at answering emails (probably because they are on the phone all the time). They should be working all this week up till Thursday, but some might be closed the following week due to the holidays.

Lucky you though, moving to Sevilla! Wonderful place, I'm not too far away from there myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Try looking at sevilla5.com they get good reports from people I know who were looking for apartments in Sevilla.


----------



## lowblo (Oct 24, 2010)

Many thanks to the three individuals who responded to my query. Looks like we'll just have to wait until we arrive in Sevilla. Thanks also for the referral to sevilla5. I believe, though, that they only handle short-term holiday/vacation rentals not exceeding 1 month in length. Happy New Year to everyone.
Jerry


----------

